# ZA Concentrates - Caramel Popcorn



## StompieZA (15/2/19)

Hozit guys, 

So with BLCK vapor feb specials, i added this concentrate to my order. 

Received today and it smells amazing exactly like the Diddle Daddle popcorn. You can smell the sweet caramel and butter with the popcorn.

Now tonight i will be mixing this up as a single flavor to start with but im not 100% sure what percentage i should kick off with and there is not much info online.

Any one tried or used this before?

think i should start at 4%?

Any advise on what i could mix with this? Most recipes on E-liquid uses Caramel and popcorn separate to create it and some recipes use Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) around 0.5%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (15/2/19)

I found the ZAC concentrates to be quite potent, 2-3% is usually enough. I would start at 2%, you can always increase the strength but it's a major pain to reduce it.

As to recipes, caramel popcorn is pretty much a one-shot to me. Sure, you can add a bit of another popcorn or another caramel to modify the balance. But you're not going to stray far from what the single concentrate gives you. If you do, you're probably better off using another popcorn concentrate.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (15/2/19)

Za caramel 2% 
Za carmal popcorn 4% 
Tfa ap 0.5
Tfa vanilla custard 0.5
Fa cream fresh 1%
Made the abouve recipe with it really enjoying it. Haven't steeped it properly yet. More than 4% it gets a bit chemical the za caramel popcorn

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (15/2/19)

RichJB said:


> I found the ZAC concentrates to be quite potent, 2-3% is usually enough. I would start at 2%, you can always increase the strength but it's a major pain to reduce it.
> 
> As to recipes, caramel popcorn is pretty much a one-shot to me. Sure, you can add a bit of another popcorn or another caramel to modify the balance. But you're not going to stray far from what the single concentrate gives you. If you do, you're probably better off using another popcorn concentrate.



Yeah i thought that this would be a single flavor concentrate and would probably work best on its own as ive heard good things of ZAC. 

Okay let me start at 2% and start from there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (15/2/19)

Friep said:


> Za caramel 2%
> Za carmal popcorn 4%
> Tfa ap 0.5
> Tfa vanilla custard 0.5
> ...



Thanks for the recipe, Was also thinking along the lines of adding some AP at 0.5% for extra nutty/corn and perhapps some Butter TFA to make it more buttery and thick. 

Was also thinking of trying a Caramel Popcorn Cake recipe, Prettymuch a Caramel cake with the caramel popcorn ontop. but later on that once i see how Caramel popcorn works as a single flavor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (15/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks for the recipe, Was also thinking along the lines of adding some AP at 0.5% for extra nutty/corn and perhapps some Butter TFA to make it more buttery and thick.
> 
> Was also thinking of trying a Caramel Popcorn Cake recipe, Prettymuch a Caramel cake with the caramel popcorn ontop. but later on that once i see how Caramel popcorn works as a single flavor.



Great please let me know what you come up with will love to give it a bash.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (15/2/19)

Cool will do, will probably make two 30mls tonight. one with only Caramel Popcorn, and one with one or two extras.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jansen (16/2/19)

I am also looking for a nice caramel popcorn so please give feedback . 

How long would you steep this though?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (17/2/19)

Okay so i made a 30ml and its truely excellent!!

Diddle Daddle 

Caramel Popcorn ZAC 3%
AP 0.5%
Butter TPA 1%
Super sweet CAP 0.3%

This is spot on Diddle Daddle. Might be able to do this without the sweetner cause it gets abit too sweet after vaping alot of it but stays awesome.

The AP makes this extra corney and the butter just rounds this off and fill it up great!



Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jansen (19/2/19)

Thank you for the feedback!

How long did you steep this for?



StompieZA said:


> Okay so i made a 30ml and its truely excellent!!
> 
> Diddle Daddle
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/2/19)

Jansen said:


> Thank you for the feedback!
> 
> How long did you steep this for?



I didnt steep at all, Shake and vaped and it was great.

I do now find that after about 4 days, the caramel popcorn isnt in you face anymore, so might up it to 4%

Reactions: Like 2


----------

